# Blind Retrieve / Force fetch / steady in Waterfowl dogs



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

tdduckman said:


> Sometimes rope nets bite the neighbors kids and you have to put them down.
> 
> True story about a "rope net"
> 
> TD


I blame the neighbor kids parents stay out of rope nets yard.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

lewy149 said:


> I blame the neighbor kids parents stay out of rope nets yard.


 
Or the owner of the rope net should have stored it better. :lol:


Either way off topic, the question is how do you want the "net " to perform when needed. Because sometimes even if your net can break ice if it is breaking ice on the wrong side of the boat it willl miss the bird. or you will have to move the boat to go get the bird that the net cant see.

TD


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

tdduckman said:


> Or the owner of the rope net should have stored it better. :lol:
> 
> 
> Either way off topic, the question is how do you want the "net " to perform when needed. Because sometimes even if your net can break ice if it is breaking ice on the wrong side of the boat it willl miss the bird. or you will have to move the boat to go get the bird that the net cant see.
> ...


Or if opening morning you drop 6 mallards n its so wound up when u release it it misses the door and rolls down the boat on the inside of the blind and when it finally makes it out tries to come back in the wrong side of the boat between a wall of cattails n boat. Then lifted into boat n sanity resumes. He was solid as a rock tho. 3 dead birds 20 out in front of his hide, lay there whining, tell him to hush lay there n shake till released. Miss that dog but the new one will be a rock. Hopefully better at blinds. Hope he has the same nose. Also will work more upland. I found some dandy partridge spots. Might be willing to trade some pat hunts for help with my dog.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

O and be ready for big ganders @ 7.5 months


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> No train em to that quality n hunt not test. I don't really know the requirements but id think my dog when finished would be there or close. Just polish is what he will miss. Like someone said titles are great for finding a litter. After that it has no bearing on if ill hunt over it. The fastest way for me to not hunt with u is have a crappy dog.


 
I agree it would be best to train to that level, you would be doing your part of using your dog for a conservation tool, that's for sure. If your doing waterfowl hunting out on lets say the Saginaw Bay those higher levels of training will pay off big time. However,if your doing puddle duck hunting or hunting state managed areas such as Fish Pointe, a lot of the stuff is over kill IMO. Your best way to find out is to look up a UKC HRC events close by and enter your dog in their started program, it's fairly simple single retrieves; 2 on land and 2 on water. But while your there watch the tests that are run at the higher levels and see if your ready to move up or just go spectate. They use to run the tests over in Ionia, not sure if they still do or not.(?)


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I personally think that chessie owners are compensating for something!:lol:


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

michgundog said:


> Did you mean never hunt them? Which I think is what you meant. I don't understand that concept myself?? Take them out and shoot some wild game.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 


lewy149 said:


> No train em to that quality n hunt not test. I don't really know the requirements but id think my dog when finished would be there or close. Just polish is what he will miss. Like someone said titles are great for finding a litter. After that it has no bearing on if ill hunt over it. The fastest way for me to not hunt with u is have a crappy dog.


 
What lewy said. I personally don't know of a single HRCH that isn't hunted. Heck, I know of two if not three started title dogs that are hunted. Now that I think of it, I personally don't know of a single hunting dog that is being trained or is trained that doesn't hunt.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol: at the net competition. (I prefer rope) I started hunting with a dog when I moved to an area when I didn't know anyone around that hunted ducks. A marsh can be pretty lonely 2hrs before light. The dog was just a hunting buddy. I still think this is the most important function for me. That being said, I love a well trained dog THAT MINDS. Blinds aren't important to me as I've never had one that did it well, but when my current dog learns this I'll prly never be able to have another than doesn't do it. I get lazy and spoiled quickly


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

100% steady to shot no exceptions for my dog. A dog that breaks is a dog that gets killed especially in the field. 

After that I prefer a dog that hunts for itself without the need for direction from me. That's not to say that a dog that can handle at times is not an asset but mine does not and she does just fine. (reference 60 birds in a day post). There are positives and negatives to an over trained over handled dog.

A dog that hunts a lot learns a lot. I really believe that after the basics are covered you take the dog hunting and it learns. Mine hunts big water mostly. She knows how it works I don't need to direct her but I realize most dogs don't get to hunt as much as she does.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

If you have a Chessie, Lab, or labradoodle, and you are satisfied with it, then it is the best dog in the world. Nuff said. Everyone's opinion of what the best is will be different. So work at keeping yourself satisfied with your hunting partner.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Bellyup said:


> If you have a Chessie, Lab, or labradoodle, and you are satisfied with it, then it is the best dog in the world. Nuff said. Everyone's opinion of what the best is will be different. So work at keeping yourself satisfied with your hunting partner.


Guess I could have just said that.. well said.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Guess I could have just said that.. well said.


Brandon,

No problem. I sure miss our hunts up there. I hope to get back up there sometime. Keep a pond on call. If you make it to ND this year, and need a place to crash, let me know. I think Hunter and Bella get along alright. Weird seeing a Lab and Chessie hunting together and getting along. :evil:


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Good boy!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Cankles


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

You don't have to have a dog that does blinds well but a dog that does them well will be much nicer to hunt with and flare less birds then one that does not take direction while off in the wrong direction or passes a few feet up wind of a downed bird when a quick whistle to stop and turn for directions and a over gets the bird instead of more and more hunting while more birds are trying to get into the spread. Believe me I been there and done that. Whoever said an over trained dog can be bad I have to agree. If the dog was overly trained badly yes. If the training is sound I don't think you can over train a dog. Dogs naturely will hunt, but they will not naturally take directions and commands, that takes training and time. 

Nothing like watching a highly trained athlete do there thing. I like that just about as much as the hunt itself.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

all done with my summer training. it took 13 hotdogs to achieve. next year we'll work on breaking in the dry field. lol.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

> all done with my summer training. it took 13 hotdogs to achieve. next year we'll work on breaking in the dry field. lol.


 
As small as those dog blinds are I say cut four leg holes and strap it to the dog. Stealth retriever!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Remnar said:


> As small as those dog blinds are I say cut four leg holes and strap it to the dog. Stealth retriever!


haha damn good idea.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> all done with my summer training. it took 13 hotdogs to achieve. next year we'll work on breaking in the dry field. lol.
> 
> Tanner training - YouTube


 
I see the word "quick" is not in his vocabulary. :evil:

When my dog first starting using the Mutt Hutt she'd go in and barrel into the back knocking her and that damn thing over. :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> I see the word "quick" is not in his vocabulary. :evil:
> 
> When my dog first starting using the Mutt Hutt she'd go in and barrel into the back knocking her and that damn thing over. :lol:


ya tanner works like a bulldozer. nothing happens to fast.


----------

